# Hello!



## Becky

Hey! I've just joined this forum. I got my first mantid 5 months ago and it's gone from there lol My name is Becky. I'm 18 and live in Bedfordshire. I'm studying a National Diploma in Equine Management at college, in my final year!

I have 6 mantids at the moment:

Hierodula membranacea

Tenodera A sinensis x 4

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii

I also have:

25 tarantulas:

Avicularia avicularia

Avicularia versicolor

Brachypelma emilia

Brachypelma smithi

Brachypelma albopilosum

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Citharischius crawshayi

Grammostola aureostriata

Grammostola rosea x2 (1 Adult female and 1 spiderling)

Haplopelma minax

Haplopelma albostriatum

Heteroscodra maculata

Lasiodora klugi

Nhandu colloratovillosus

Poecilotheria ornata

Poecilotheria regalis

Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Psalmopoeus pulcher

Pterinochilus lugardi

Pterinochilus murinus

Stromatopelma calceatum

Theraphosa blondi

Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"

2 corn snakes

2 scorpions

3 mice

1 rat

1 rabbit

1 dog

3 budgies

28 miniature shetland ponies

2 donkeys

My house is a miniature zoo  lol

This is me!! lol


----------



## CockroachYet

-Hello Becky, welcome to the forum. Greetings from mexico. You are a very beautiful woman :wink: . Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## OGIGA

Wow, lots of goodies you have. Welcome!


----------



## Peekaboo

Welcome ...... how on earth are you able to take care of that many animals? @[email protected]


----------



## Rick

Welcome :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome sorry some of the guys are excited lol just joking :wink:


----------



## carlitus

welcome beautiful woman :lol: 

Your house is a really zoo xD :wink:


----------



## francisco

HEllo BEcky,

Impresive collection,

I know the amout of time it takes to care for soo many pets, specially the bigger ones.

Tarantulas once a week they eat, so is fine. Mantids every other day or so, no problem. The snakes,the rats,the donkeys, no problem.

But if you ever get too many Miniature Horses, please, don't hesitate to ask me for help.

I have around 100 pets or so myself, but I could manage more, perhaps one or two little horses   "If there is a will, there is a way"

keep it up,since is not common to find girls like you in the hobby.

regards

FT

:lol: 8)


----------



## randyardvark

horrah another uk-er

sorry my fellow oversea companions...but its not the same

welcome to the forum


----------



## Insect Guy

Hey Becky,

Welcome to the forums. I have got to say, that is a ton of pet. I bet 28 ponies are hard to care for. If you have any pictures of them I would be interested to see them. Hope you enjoy it here and see you around.


----------



## stevesm

Wow! What a menagerie!


----------



## Simon

hey Becky thought id join up to.


----------



## Ian

> horrah another uk-ersorry my fellow oversea companions...but its not the same
> 
> welcome to the forum


Put it dam straight hoe  

Welcome to the forum Becky!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome Becky and your friend!


----------



## randyardvark

> horrah another uk-ersorry my fellow oversea companions...but its not the same
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it dam straight hoe
> 
> Welcome to the forum Becky!
Click to expand...

i think you find i just did, now hush inferior one!

salutations simon *waves like a pengiun*


----------

